# tardis - tar and glue remover



## spacedoutracer (Aug 3, 2008)

anyone know where to get this in northern ireland? shipping costs from the mainland are ludicrous:wall:


----------



## dantiatto (Oct 21, 2008)

buy a sample off alan - look in samples on the bits & bobs thread - surely it's UK postage to northern ireland?


----------



## Sue J (Jan 26, 2006)

spacedoutracer said:


> anyone know where to get this in northern ireland? shipping costs from the mainland are ludicrous:wall:


hi there
we have 2 franchisees that look after Northern Ireland. if you send me a PM with your postcode then i can tell you which looks after your area.

Sue J
Autosmart Marketing


----------



## ww1 (Oct 18, 2008)

I have got some tardis off Stephen Pollard the Autosmart rep down near Newry. The G101 is good for cleaning wheels - non acidic. Have PM you his contact number. Hope this helps. Tardis is very good- don't forget to get a bottle to spray it with. He will keep you right.


----------



## sms720 (Nov 3, 2010)

Hi

I am based in Armagh, NI and would love to get some Tardis, can someone please let me have a contact number for a supplier or rep.

As I am 10 posts or less I can't seem to use private messaging....

Regards

Si


----------

